# congrats to steve clapper



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

Steve Clapper shows the michigan boys how to catch smallies  winning the St Clair Bfl tourny
1 STEVE CLAPPER LIMA, OH 5 18-01 $4,771 
2 MARK MODRAK CHESTERFIELD, MI 5 17-14 $2,385 
3 DAVID REAULT LIVONIA, MI 5 17-00 $1,622 
4 NATE WELLMAN JENISON, MI 5 16-15 $1,240 
5 GREG BABIARZ BRIGHTON, MI 5 16-08 $1,050 
6 CECIL COLE DURAND, MI 5 15-14 $859 
7 TODD ASHER NORTH VERNON, IN 5 15-11 $763 
8 DONALD HEWKIN ZION, IL 5 15-05 $572 
9 ANGEL ROSARIO PAW PAW, MI 5 14-14 $525 
10 DAVE SCHNEIDER ALPENA, MI 5 14-13 $477 
http://bfl.flwoutdoors.com/tournament.cfm?cid=2&t=results


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

good job!!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohio guys are putting on a good show this year, congratulations Steve..........Doc


----------

